# Changing a light bumb at 1700+ feet !



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ever wonder what happens when the bulb burns out on that tall OTA transmission tower? Watch this:

http://edge.liveleak.com/80281E/u/u...em_token=07b_1284580365&embed=1&extra_params=


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

OMG! Why did I watch that at bedtime!  

My 'boys' won't drop back down 'til morning, if then!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, that's really something. I figured those guys would have to tie off the whole way but watching the video, I see it's not really practical in that case.

If it was me, I'd be hanging that hook all the time... "don't look down, don't look down, don't look down..."


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

in this *thread* see posts #37 and #40.


----------

